# Birders might like this lens



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2017)

No price set  yet, but a lightweight 100-400 coming from Sigma
https://petapixel.com/2017/02/21/si...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PetaPixel+(PetaPixel)


----------

